# New to the sight.  Looking for a smoker around Raleigh NC



## cdub2976 (Oct 13, 2014)

I am new to this forum but have been grilling for a long time.  I am looking to get a RF smoker and I am willing to drive to get it (dont want to pay freight out of principal).  Who are the best RF builders within driving distance of Raleigh NC.  Lang is well known but a bit of a ride ; about 7hours.  I've seen custompitsva.com which isn't too much of a drive for me.  Anybody know of them.  I'm from SC and go there often so its not  big deal to go there or use that as my starting point to go somewhere else (i.e. GA).  Where should I look.  Who has quality smokers  Your help is appreciated.  I am looking for a patio grill no larger than a 48.  There is a meadow creek dealer in the area but those grills seem to have really thin metal as opposed to the 1/4 inch steel ad cost a lot for what you get.   FYI, I posted this in a general thread already but I don't know that It will be seen. Like I said' new to the sight and trying to figure this out.


----------



## themule69 (Oct 14, 2014)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions
Post it and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is
because their are so many different ways to make great Q...
Happy smoken.
David


----------



## hickorybutt (Oct 14, 2014)

As for where to get a smoker, I got mine on Craigslist.  Granted I am in a different region than you, but with how popular BBQ is in the Carolinas, I'm sure you could find a decent pit within 3-4 hours driving distance.  You obviously have to be choosey about who and where you buy from.  Some custom pits can be poor in design.  My pit came with a few design flaws, and I worked with a welder and with a few modifications, have a very nice RF pit.  Total investment was less than $1,000 for a 36" offset RF pit with qtr. inch steel.  Very solid unit that has less than 15 degree temp difference across the cooking grate and can hold temp very well.


----------



## gary s (Oct 14, 2014)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum, from a sunny and cool East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*            Gary*


----------



## cdub2976 (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks for the info so far.  I just spoke custompits.com.  They have a 24/36 smoker for 850.00 The said to make it at 24/48 would be an additional $250.  5/16" steel.  The RF plate is removable and there is a charcoal box below it so it can be used a regular grill as well.  Seems like a good deal.  Is anyone familiar with them?


----------

